# I find some powerful while Free multi-media softwares



## barthuang (May 10, 2010)

I find some powerful while Free multi-media softwares,you may download it from Download DVD Player, Sound Recorder, iPhone Ringtone Maker, Media Player, etc.
Audio MP3 WAV WMA OGG Converter Software Homepage
Flash DVD Ripper - DVD to MPEG Converter. Rip to MPEG, AVI, VCD/SVCD. Ripping video on-the-fly
Mac File Recovery . Macintosh File Recovery Software. Recover HFS Partition


----------

